# What Do You Think About This MBTI Compatibility Chart?



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

As a rule, they're saying N's and S's can't be together. But there are so many S's and N's together that's just dumb. And SP's look pretty limited in options.


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting. Cool to see no red on INTJ. However, I feel more compatible with a majority of the yellow ones than with the others. But that's just me... I don't know. Very interesting to see. How did you develop this?


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> As a rule, they're saying N's and S's can't be together. But there are so many S's and N's together that's just dumb. And SP's look pretty limited in options.


I thought the same thing! ENFJs are the only Ns that get one Sensor as an ideal match, while for most other N+S matches the situation looks pretty grim, ha ha 

Funny how the only huge no-no seems to be relationships between NFs and Sensors...I actually can imagine NFs working with Sensors better than NTs...


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Antiloop said:


> Interesting. Cool to see no red on INTJ. However, I feel more compatible with a majority of the yellow ones than with the others. But that's just me... I don't know. Very interesting to see. How did you develop this?


Hahaha I didn't develop it, ran into it on Facebook just now and thought I'd share...see how people's experiences relate to this 

It seems like a bit of a weird chart


----------



## SOMALI PIRATE (Mar 18, 2014)

why is Isfp-Enfp compatibility in doubt ,does not make any sense I though Enfp's were our buddies in life .


----------



## Kewl (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm an ENTP, and I've always admired INTJs and INFJs. 

They make me happy.


----------



## SOMALI PIRATE (Mar 18, 2014)

Sp's along with Enfp's generally make my life happy .


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Why are identical pairs supposedly worse among SPs? And why is compatibility so bad between NFs and sensors, but not as bad in the case of NTs? Imo, people who say ENFP + INFJ pairs, as well as the other pairs with their functions in reverse orientation, are good are typing people wrong. Actually, I think this whole chart smells of intuitive = smart and creative. And the idea that SJs are happier among other SJs... I don't think I agree with anything in that chart because whoever made it obviously does not really know anything about cognitive functions and is probably relying on dichotomies + type descriptions.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

It's funny how the ISFP relationship with INFJ is "uh-oh" while with ENFJ is "perfect match!" 

This chart is silly and biased.


----------



## rejoiner (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm an ENTJ and I do not think I could be with an INTP. Every INTP I have met annoyed me in longer conversations: it seems like they overanalyze things and I don't like that. It's interesting to talk to INTPs who sense the boundaries and understand when I start getting annoyed at the overanalysis but I bet INTPs think that I'm too shallow because I don't analyze deep enough. I just don't see how an INTP could be a match for me. But of course MBTI is just MBTI and should not be used as a determining factor.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I doubt the credibility of a chart that suggests ENTJs are the most universally compatible type.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> I doubt the credibility of a chart that suggests ENTJs are the most universally compatible type.


Maybe they force everybody into being compatible with them :-D


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Why are the rationals potentially compatible with all types?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

As an INTP I LOL at the "ideal" match between ESTJ and INTP. 

ESTJ's are usually the ones that I don't get on with at all. I don't get emotional about it, but ESTJ's at work and other places dislike my detachment from the world. I've had two ESTJ managers that got pissed off at my dreaminess.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Only ESTJs, ESFJs, & ENFJs are great matches for me? Yeah I think my options aren't limited to three types. :dry:


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

rejoiner said:


> I'm an ENTJ and I do not think I could be with an INTP. Every INTP I have met annoyed me in longer conversations: it seems like they overanalyze things and I don't like that. It's interesting to talk to INTPs who sense the boundaries and understand when I start getting annoyed at the overanalysis but I bet INTPs think that I'm too shallow because I don't analyze deep enough. I just don't see how an INTP could be a match for me. But of course MBTI is just MBTI and should not be used as a determining factor.



I agree. While I do admire ENTJs from afar for actually getting things done, they tend to tire me out by being super energetic and forceful. Especially when it comes to Te vs Ti. I can see how the different approaches could potentially benefit each other but it often ends up being the Te user (ENTJ) thinking the Ti argument is a waste of time - 'what impact does your theory have on the end result/reality?'- and the Ti user (me) thinking the Te analysis is shallow and too deterministic. It may work with more mentally mature people but I'm not at that stage yet.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the MBTI is a nice, interesting descriptive theory of personality types.


I think it trying to prescribe anything to us, relationships especially, is a bad idea.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Socionics provides an actual, half-scientific intertype relations chart, which is widely acknowledged on PerC as a basis for how different types get along:










Nobody can say your chart is incorrect, but it's highly subjective. 

NB! Please note that in socionics, last letter in exchanged in extroverts. 

*As translated to MBTI:
*
ESTp in socionics = ESTP in MBTI
ISTj in socionics = ISTP in MBTI
ENFj in socionics = ENFJ in MBTI
INFp in socionics = INFJ in MBTI
ESFp in socionics = ESFP in MBTI
ISFj in socionics = ISFP in MBTI
ENTj in socionics = ENTJ in MBTI
INTp in socionics = INTJ in MBTI
ESFj in socionics = ESFJ in MBTI
ISFp in socionics = ISFJ in MBTI
ENTp in socionics = ENTP in MBTI
INTj in socionics = INTP in MBTI
ESTj in socionics = ESTJ in MBTI
ISTp in socionics = ISTJ in MBTI
ENFp in socionics = ENFP in MBTI
INFj in socionics = INFP in MBTI

More information on what do these letters on the chart mean is listed here: Intertype relations - Wikisocion

Happy hunting! roud:


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

KraChZiMan said:


> NB! Please note that in socionics, last letter in exchanged in extroverts.


You mean introverts . You wrote the conversion fine anyway.



Though I don't know how much people will relate to their socionics type and compatibility if they haven't read anything at all regarding socionics...


----------

